# Bells from trees



## Moontoon (Feb 9, 2018)

So I accidentally shook a non fruit bearing tree, and got a bag of bells. I?ve been trying to find more, but haven?t gotten anything since the first time.

Anyone else found money (or maybe something else)?


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 9, 2018)

One non-fruit tree will give between 300 and 1000 bells once a day.


----------



## Moontoon (Feb 9, 2018)

I see! Thanks


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 9, 2018)

I shake every day I think it’s a left over habit from New Leaf. I also enjoy it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2018)

Yep! There's one bell bag each day, you just have to find it, it can show up on the palm trees that have bugs, or any of the non-fruit trees! I think it's a fun little feature to hunt for each day! I really wish they'd do a bell bag and a random item, it'd be awesome to get a free piece of furniture!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 10, 2018)

I did find bells randomly sometimes, but I didn't realize it was once a day. I find it funny when it is a palm tree because it just looks so odd to me.


----------



## ESkill (Feb 10, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yep! There's one bell bag each day, you just have to find it, it can show up on the palm trees that have bugs, or any of the non-fruit trees! I think it's a fun little feature to hunt for each day! I really wish they'd do a bell bag and a random item, it'd be awesome to get a free piece of furniture!



Ah, that's why I haven't been finding any lately. I've only been checking the non-fruit trees. I'm pretty low on bells because I've been crafting a lot. I gotta start shaking the palm trees too!


----------

